# 360 pad problem



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i havent been online for a few days and decided on a quick go tonight.when i switched the console on via the pad it booted up and went straight to the main screen not the game (thats how i like it) but the tabs on the screen all shot to the right hand side like i was touching the dpad or analogue controller for it to go right.so i rebooted,switched off from the wall and started it up again.no avail,same problem.i resynchronised the pad and it still does it,changed the battery's,swapped to my rechargeable pack and still not working properly.

none of the abyx buttons would start the game up BUT it would acknowledge they where being pressed at the bottom of the screen (left hand side) was flashing when i hit aby or x.i finally got into a game and whilst in the lobby it kept sending me over to the list of people names,if i knocked the dpad or analogue over to the left it would stay for a sec or 2 then go straight back over.

anyone had this before ?


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

I would hazard a guess that something has come loose inside and has either slipped onto the right direction pad or the button itself has stuck down 
http://www.instructables.com/id/DIY-Fix-the-d-pad-on-the-Xbox-360-control-pad-mor/


----------

